# [SOLVED] External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a Seagate 160 GB External Hard Drive that I've been using for about 2 years or so. Recently, I ran into a problem accessing it. When I turn it on, Windows assigns it a letter and I can see it under My Computer like normal, but then when I click on it, it says the drive is not formatted and asks me if I want to format it. I assume reformating it would erase all of te information I have on it so I didn't do it. I tried plugging it into a different usb port and i tried plugging it into my other computer, which is a Sony with Window XP, and it still didn't work. The computer I'm using is a Hp with Windows XP.

I downloaded a program called Test Disk which is made to find damaged partitions and read the drive. The harddrive has no partitions though, its just one big drive. I had the program display the list on the drive and all the folders and files appear to still be on the hard drive. The TestDisk program also came with a data recovery program. I started using it to recover the files, it estimated about 16 hours to move the files. After about 1 hr 40 min., I stopped it. It had recovered 366 files, all music files except for 2, but when I looked at the folder it was putting the files in, all the file names had been changes to f########. This wouldn't really be that big of a deal for my pictures, but I also have hundreds of cds worth of music on there, and more importantly, I make music in a sequencing program, and I use this hard drive to keep all my audio samples in. Without the folders and filenames, all of my samples are useless.

I think I know what caused the problem. I usually turn off the hard drive when I'm done with it and I didn't know that I'm suposed to click the little button in the bottom right of the screen before turning off the drive. I found the problem at Seagate's help site:
http://seagate.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/seagate.cfg/php/enduser/popup_adp.php?p_faqid=2526
It tells what can cause the problem, and what to do to keep it from happening again, but it does not tell how to fix it. I'm basically looking for a program that will read the hard drive and allow me to copy all the files and folders to a different hard drive without losing the names and folders. I don't really wanna spend a lot of money for this, but I need the files so I'm hoping for something as cheap as possible but whatever will work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

See if you can repair the partition table:

Download the Windows version of *TestDisk*.

A.	At the first window select “No Log” and press the <Enter> key. 
B.	Select what drive to analyse, choose “Proceed” and <Enter>.
C.	Select partition type – Intel if it’s a PC.
D.	Select “Analyse” then <Enter>. The drive/partition will be analysed.
E.	Select “Proceed” at the next screen, then <Enter>.
F.	Press “Y” if the partitions were created under Vista – “N” if not.
G.	TestDisk should say “Structure OK”. Choose the drive/partition to fix. Then press <Enter>. 
H.	Select “Write” and press <Enter>.
I.	Press “Y”.
J.	Press <Enter> and close TestDisk. Reboot the computer.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*



eneles said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> See if you can repair the partition table:
> 
> ...


Ok, I tried this and it didn't work. I hit no log, chose the drive, selected intel, selected analyse, and proceed, then hit n cause I'm using XP. I didn't get "G" as you wrote. I didn't see anywhere that said "Structure OK". There was only 1 drive/partition listed because the drice is just 1 big section so I hit enter, selected write, hit enter, hit Y, It said I would need to reboot, I hit enter, closed the program and restarted the computer. Have I done something wrong or do I need to try something else?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

So, the files are still corrupted? 
Do you have "direct" access to them on the external drive?
Please attach a small (corrupt) file to your next post.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

How do I know if they are corrupted and which ones? The 366 files that the recovery program moved to my other hard drive all seem to be fine. Mostly audio files. TestDisc is the only thing I've found that will read the hard drive, will that tell me if they are corrupted?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

No, TestDisk won't tell you if the files are corrupted, but you won't be able to open the files if they are.

See if you can get access to the files (and copy them) with *FindAndMount*.

Can you see the drive in Disk Management? (Right click "My computer" > choose "Manage" > Disk Management.)


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

I downloaded the find and mount program. I scanned it with the fast intellectial scan and then the normal scan, didn't do the full scan. I don't see how this software will let me copy files. After scanning it shows the file system as FAT32, says 160GB, Partition 1 start sector:63 End Sector 312,544,575.

I looked under disk management. It shows the hard drive as drive K: which is the normal letter. It says Layoutartition, Type:Basic, File SystemBlank), Status: Healthy (Active). It shows 149.03GB as the space with 16MB unallocated. It shows the space to be 100% free. Fault Tolerant says no and Overhead says 0%.

Sorry for a late response, my internet has been down.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Run TestDisk again, following the instructions in post #2.
Post back with pictures of screen B and G. There should be two drives to choose between at screen B.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

How do you take a screenshot/pic of the screen? I have a digital camera but usually it don't take very good pics of computer screens.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

With TestDisk running:

Press the "Print Scrn" key on the keyboard.
Open *Paint* (Start > Programs > Accessories > Paint) > Press Ctrl + V.
Save the screenshot as a jpeg file (not *.bmp).

To post the screenshot:
Click "Go advanced" under the reply box.
Click the "paper clip" icon in the new window.
Another window - click Browse and choose the file you want to upload - then click Upload. Close the window when the file has been uploaded.
Back to the reply window > click the "paper clip" icon > click the uploaded file.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Here are those 2 pics.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Thanks. Nothing wrong there. 
Try this to see if the files are recognized with their correct names:

*A.* At the first window, select “*No Log*” and press the <*Enter*> key. 
*B.* Select which drive to analyse (160GB Seagate, of course), choose “*Proceed*” and <*Enter*>.
*C.* Select partition type – Intel if it’s a PC then <*Enter*>.
*D.* Select “*Analyse*” then <*Enter*>. The drive will be analysed.
*E.* Select “*Backup*” at the next screen, then <*Enter*>.
*F.* Press “*Y*” if the partitions were created under *Vista* – “*N*” if not.
*G.* Select which partition to analyse and press <*P*> to list any files in the partition.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Ok, I went through and looked at the folders and files and all appear to have the correct names. Attached pic of folders, didn't take a pic of the files in the folders. Most of the files are audio and pictures but there is a little of everything in there.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Fix the partition table first - follow the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html

Try another USB cable.

Then - see if you have access to the files in "My computer".


----------



## NunoFRocha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

For me it worked like this

Downloaded the Windows version of TestDisk(http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk).

A. At the first window select “No Log” and press the <Enter> key. 
B. Select what drive to analyse, choose “Proceed” and <Enter>.
C. Select partition type – Intel if it’s a PC.
D. Select “Analyse” then <Enter>. The drive/partition will be analysed.
E. Select “Proceed” at the next screen, then <Enter>.
F. Press “Y” if the partitions were created under Vista – “N” if not.
G. TestDisk should say “Structure OK”. Choose the drive/partition to fix. Then press <Enter>. 
H. It didn´t found the partition so i had to search again (it started to search on FAT32), wich the disk was formated on.
I. TestDisk should say “Structure OK”. Choose the drive/partition to fix. Then press <Enter>. 
I. It said later that the Boot sector initial was diferent from the one found, so i had to rebuild boot sector
J. Select “Write” and press <Enter>.
K. Press “Y”.
L. Press <Enter> and close TestDisk. Reboot the computer.

I hope this can help anyone, i bealive i didn´t forget any steps


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

I believe that's what's said in the link I posted.


----------



## NunoFRocha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

yes i used all your steps, but with the diference because of the damaged boot sector that i had to rebuild

thank you Eneles


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

I'm glad you fixed it. :smile:


----------



## marok (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Hi Im new here I was wondering if you guys could help me out... 

I having the same problem initially reported on this thread but with an old 120 GB external western digital drive. 

I tried all the solutions posted here but I still can't get the hard drive to be recognized on "my computer" 

The following solucion has been very helpful:



eneles said:


> Thanks. Nothing wrong there.
> Try this to see if the files are recognized with their correct names:
> 
> *A.* At the first window, select “*No Log*” and press the <*Enter*> key.
> ...



using that solution I have been able to extract certain files to my desktop however I get another error while extracting other files I get a "input/output" error. Does that mean that those file are lost?

can the hard drive be restored again so I can pull the files normally in "my computer"?



I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

@marok: Please create a thread of your own.
You should try another cable and another USB port first - it sounds like there's something wrong with the communication between Windows and the drive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*

Marok, please create your own thread. We will then assist you.


----------



## wcolwell88 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*



eneles said:


> Fix the partition table first - follow the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html
> 
> Try another USB cable.
> 
> Then - see if you have access to the files in "My computer".


This did not work.


----------



## akhilkr (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: External Hard Drive Not Formatted Error*



Deleted090308 said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> See if you can repair the partition table:
> 
> ...


Its a great program, resolved my harddisk issue in minutes, I had 900gb of stuff which could have been lost.

i was trying to install 2 harddrive in a usb enclosure, went to disk utility and screwed up the filesystem, the computer wouldnt recognize the harddrive. This program was godsent save my time and money. thanks for the advise and kudos to the programmer!!


----------

